# Lots of Chihuahuas and Family



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Lots of random pictures from yesterday!

Showjumping!

Maya:










Riley:










Beau:










Lexi squaring up to the pony:









































































More to come...


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Pepa:










Lexi and Poppy:










Lexi:










Poppy:



















Logan:










More to come...


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Pixie:










With Logan









And then afterwards they had bones!
































































more to come!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

And im done! Cookies if you got to the end :lol:


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Love your Chihuahuas Jess!!! 

Esp logan hes just stunning.

I love seeing dogs munch on bones, mine are all 100% raw fed and i couldnt feed them anything else after seeing how well they do on it. 

That pic of Maya 'show jumping' is just hilarious!

(ps Ive got a Poppy and Pixie too lol)


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Mine are all fed a mostly raw diet too. We have one with severe allergies (the lab on the right in the pic of the two blacks eating bones), including dust mites that are found in dog food bags. She literally ripped her hair out  We changed her onto a raw diet and as you can see, she is in fab condition. We changed the others onto it when we say how well she did. It keeps the coat and teeth in amazing condition and is much more interesting for the dogs  I do cook all the liver, heart etc etc though - too gooey for me otherwise :lol:

Logan is a sweetie, he likes to pose! And yes, Maya did a funny little jump :lol: She hates mud (its very muddy the side of the fence she was jumping from), but its her own fault for jumping over in the first place!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

great pics, Logan is stunning


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Mine are all fed a mostly raw diet too. We have one with severe allergies (the lab on the right in the pic of the two blacks eating bones), including dust mites that are found in dog food bags. She literally ripped her hair out  We changed her onto a raw diet and as you can see, she is in fab condition. We changed the others onto it when we say how well she did. It keeps the coat and teeth in amazing condition and is much more interesting for the dogs  I do cook all the liver, heart etc etc though - too gooey for me otherwise :lol:
> 
> Logan is a sweetie, he likes to pose! And yes, Maya did a funny little jump :lol: She hates mud (its very muddy the side of the fence she was jumping from), but its her own fault for jumping over in the first place!


They really are a credit to you, they all look wonderfull.

Theres just something about Maya, she really looks to be a little character, bless her she does make me laugh x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics all gorgeous dogs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous and lovely to see such little dogs being raw fed


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish my horse made such a good shape over a fence!!
LOVE Maya sitting eating her bone!
Fab pics - thanks for sharing. :001_smile:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the pictures especially Maya, Riley & Beau showjumping over the fence :lol:

You must be a glutton for punishment - you've definitely got your hands full with all your babies


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are gourgeous dogs


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Howcome you have so many dogs and why are they penned in the garden?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Awww, such gorgeous doggies. (if I had the space Id be round to dognap your Chi's and Pug's!!)
How come they are all seperated into their breeds??? Are they racially intolerant of each other??LOL:blink:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Howcome you have so many dogs and why are they penned in the garden?


Mind yer own!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry I was just asking, no need to be rude!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Awww, such gorgeous doggies. (if I had the space Id be round to dognap your Chi's and Pug's!!)
> How come they are all seperated into their breeds??? Are they racially intolerant of each other??LOL:blink:


The labs/pug/basenji are all loose, just the chihuahuas in the pen cos they can fit through the gate 

They're seperate for their bones as i do them one breed at a time (for size of bones!), its best to have them enclosed :lol:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Flippin eck you are in heaven


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Sorry I was just asking, no need to be rude!


Well maybe you should remember your manners when asking people questions. Its none of your business why I have as many dogs as I do, or why I choose to have them in a pen 

Do you have a problem with the number of dogs or them being in a (very large) pen??


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! Your literally in heaven!-I would love to be able to have that many dogs! 
Your dogs are all really beautiful and I love seeing the pictures!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Love Logan and the bones!!! Yum yum yum


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> The labs/pug/basenji are all loose, just the chihuahuas in the pen cos they can fit through the gate
> 
> They're seperate for their bones as i do them one breed at a time (for size of bones!), its best to have them enclosed :lol:


They are all so tolerant of each other with their tasty bones.. It would be world war 3 with my lot if I gave them bones.LOL
(Adam cant manage to chew a bone but will try and anihilate any cat or dog that comes between him and a bone!)


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

lovely pics they all look so content and are gorgeous


----------

